# What am I forgetting?



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Got a job through a friend sub'ing for a guy with a few loaders and bobcats.

Had the truck F250 with Plow Prep and heavy suspension and I added 
Timbrens
Blizzard 810
Four corner Strobes
Roof Rotator
Heated wipers
Power Mirrors (haven't found heated yet but working on it)
2 Snow Blowers
3 Friends That are dying for money
2 Walk Behind Spreaders
Plenty of shovels
Names and numbers of 40 high school kids looking for work
Insurance Paid (Liability)

Never used a blizzard but I operated a meyer on a blazer for this same guy a couple of years ago.

Anything besides the gloves and bucket of coffee that I am forgetting?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Before you plow, get a binder & create a "log book"
where, when, how long, how much, and problems, etc.

Also, take the time to bo over each lot & draw a diagram of it, & it's problem areas.

Hope this helps,

~Matt

PS, truckbox have extra oil, tire pump, etc??


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, I carry photos of each area but the when, where and how long i would have forgotten and had on a little pieces of paper all over.

Truck box has:
Oil, Tranny Fluid, Hydro Oil, 12V Compressor (not too bad really), Tow Strap, Pull- Pal, Tire Chains, 4-way Lug Wrench, Floor Jack, Hand Tools.

Cab has Fist Aid Kit, Snow Brush for Windows, 2 Sets of Gloves, Rain Gear, Cell Phone Charger, Rain X, about 12 towels, 1/2 Gallon of alcohol (the rubbing kind, not the drinking kind).


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

you use the alcohol on the windows to clean them or is that for first aid?

It sounds like you've put a lot of thought into packing. Well done. 


~Matt

PS. I'll bet Mick or one of the older pros here has more & better suggestions than I.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Alcohol is the easiest thing I found to free up frozen parts...shot of alcohol then wd-40 and usually no more problems. Mostly I use it on the padlocks I have to get in once in a while, frees them right up.

I am probably more paranoid then necessary but I dont like being stuck or broke just because I forgot something.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Huh.
Makes sense. I might have to add a bit to my truck boxes.
Thanks for the tip.

~Matt


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

You may want to include a change of clothes, extra socks, sweatshirts, coat, etc. I usually plow in a t-shirt, but we are doing roads, so the only time I have to get out of the truck is when Mother Nature calls.

How about your charging system? Do you have dual batteries, dual alts? You will have a lot of draw there with the strobes, rotators, plow, heat, lights, etc. all running.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

As a sub, this isn't really your responsibility, but have you staked the places you'll be plowing? Everything looks different with 6" of snow on the ground and pictures don't always do it.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

There's something to be said for physically walking the property- staking it out is a good chance to do this. 

You notice more when you walk & think the lot thru.

I dunno. Maybe I get into ths plowing thing too much...


~Matt


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Don't know yet which lots I'm going to but once I have a route finalized I plan on going over them. I want to figure out for myself where to push everything and make sore that it is OK with the tenants/landlords.

As for the charging system, is it really necessary to have dual batteries. I have the higher output alternator (140 Amp) and I am a little concerned about this.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

i run a 100amp with two batteries a standerd group 27 and a 8-d 
yet some times i find that with my parimeter lights(6 lights) and my beacon. i get a little diming if i can ii only run a few parimeter lights and turn off the plow lights, most of my commercial lots ar lit so it hasnt been a big problem with me. im gonna look into geting a 140 and more batteries. on my offroad truck i have six batteries. i have four mounted in a steel box under the bed of the truck and two in the engine compartment. the two banks are hooked together with a marine style battery switch. with a 140 amo alt. on this truck i have a crap load of lights and electrical equiptment and have had no probs. and if i have a prob. i can switch to one bank or the other or both. if there is a short i can isolate that bank and use the other but most the time i use both. a little over kill but when ur in the woods i like knowing i can drive home with out my alternator.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*If I could I would*



bigjoe871 said:


> is it really necessary to have dual batteries. I have the higher output alternator (140 Amp)


My Dodge has the higher output alt. When I run my Federal Signal dual halo's, my two extra reverse and my salting light, not to mention the radio and the heater full blast cause the windows are down(I still have a 1/2" of salt caked along the doorway) everything bogs down. The truck lights dim, etc. This usually only occurs when its COLD, but hey its winter, so it happens more than often. My prob is there is no room under the hood for another battery, but if I ever figure out how to add another batt I will.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

I think I am going to risk it like this for now. I just can't see how another battery gives me more power. I know it gives me more reserve and I like that idea a lot but if I dont make more juice I can't store more juice. Anyone know if Ford will put dual batteries in this?


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Ford will do anything you want them to...for a price. I don't have all the stobes you have, but I do have a rotator on my roof.

Even with everything running, I don't have any elec. probs. Ford does offer dual batteries, but not many guys around here run them. (That I know of)

You'll probably be alright.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

I already ran in to the "anything for a price" issue They quoted me $1000 to put heated power mirrors on the truck and it would take about three weeks.

I dont anticipate running EVERYTHING (strobes, beacon, heated wipers, etc) all the time so I think I am going to risk it.

By the way, i got the mirrors aftermarket and they went on in about 3 hours and cost about $300.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Where did you get the mirrors? I don't have heated mirrors and would like to get them but don't want to pay the big $$$ that a dealer wants.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Powervision from ebay...

Got ones that would fit a truck with factory power heated, then called powervision directly and ordered a wiring kit for a truck without power mirrors. I DID have to wire a couple tings myself (heat and signals) but nothing too tough.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Grn Mtn, I have the same truck but diesel, so I have two batterys. You should be able to fit another battery in there, its the same engine compartment. Go look at one and see how is held in there and buy the battery tray. Just a thought.


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

I recently installed dual battery's in my 04 F-250, you can check out the install details here: http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/showthread.php?&t=415979&highlight=dual+battery


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Grn Mtn said:


> My Dodge has the higher output alt. When I run my Federal Signal dual halo's, my two extra reverse and my salting light, not to mention the radio and the heater full blast cause the windows are down(I still have a 1/2" of salt caked along the doorway) everything bogs down. The truck lights dim, etc. This usually only occurs when its COLD, but hey its winter, so it happens more than often. My prob is there is no room under the hood for another battery, but if I ever figure out how to add another batt I will.


I think we talked about this before? I don't know what they changed on your truck, For my 01 & 98 I went and got the right side batt try form the dealer. you need to move the vac modules there mounts on the batt try for them.
her is a pic.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Banksy said:


> Hey Grn Mtn, I have the same truck but diesel, so I have two batterys. You should be able to fit another battery in there, its the same engine compartment.


SnowFarmer your right, Last year I went through this delema, where to put a second battery. and Banksy, thanks for rubbing it in that the diesel engine has provisions for a second battery The newer Hemi's DON"T have room under the hood for anything more than a damn solinoid, and thats about it. Sucks for me.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh I'm sorry  . The HEMI takes up that much room?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah, it was funny because a buddy of mine didn't believe me, he was going on and on about how he had put batts here and there...then I opened the hood, he took one look and bought me a coffee


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

I think theres a lot of overkill going down here. Some of you guys are the same ones that have multiple switch panels mounted in plain sight for everyone that gets in the truck to see too I bet.

I dunno man.....

Anyhow......you can mount a second battery in the bed of the truck in a marine waterproof container and get lengthy cables.

Drag racers all keep their batteries in the trunk generally.

Try Jegs or Summit.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Heres a pretty good link. Im sure theres many outfits that sell these types of kits and whatnot.

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ntryType=2&searchTerm=trunk+mount+battery+kit


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*you mean like this...*



Killswitch said:


> I think theres a lot of overkill going down here. Some of you guys are the same ones that have multiple switch panels mounted in plain sight for everyone that gets in the truck to see too I bet.
> 
> I dunno man.....
> 
> Anyhow......you can mount a second battery in the bed of the truck in a marine waterproof container and get lengthy cables.


 How is making the vehicle you spend countless hours in easier to operate and safer to drive a "I dunno man..." kind a thing?

The reason I don't run a battery to the bed of the truck is that I use it for landscaping, last I checked batteries don't like mulch and stone being dumped on them


----------

